# Fischer Cone



## jsturgeon (Sep 9, 2009)

Dr Op note states Fischer Cone procedure. Can you help code this one?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 9, 2009)

*Fischer cone*

CPT codes 57520(Cold Knife) and 57522(Loop Excision) refers to a biopsy of the cervix ..... if this is the one you are referring to...hope it helps


----------

